# Leodis - a photographic archive of Leeds



## lizzieloo (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been doing some research for a friend and came across Leodis

http://www.leodis.net/default.aspx

Thought some of you might be interested


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I've been doing some research for a friend and came across Leodis
> 
> http://www.leodis.net/default.aspx
> 
> Thought some of you might be interested


 
Fez909 and tufty79 might be interested in this if they're not aware of the site already.  Does Orang Utan live in Leeds too?

I couldn't find the house I lived in in Horsforth, but here is google street view of it - I lived in the house on the right of the picture.  Not looked for the other houses I've lived in in Leeds, but doubtless some old pics will be there.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 6, 2013)

Tufty knows about it, I did a search for "Leodis" her mention of the site was the only one on urban.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's the flat I have just moved from.







Current street isn't on there.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's an alternative view of my old flat!






Cool site, cheers!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

Annoyingly, I can't find a picture of Hyde Park Road where I lived for a while.  There must be one as those houses have been there for well over a century.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.leodis.net/searchResults...PAGE=5&IMG=0&VIEW=1&RESID=&PUBID=&CURRPAGE=44


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

Found this which shows the back of one street I lived in on Woodhouse Moor.  Nice and atmospheric picture.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> http://www.leodis.net/searchResults...PAGE=5&IMG=0&VIEW=1&RESID=&PUBID=&CURRPAGE=44


 
Ta - but I've scoured the site and can't find the house I lived in sadly.  It was roughly the middle of the street facing Hyde Park, and looking at google maps, the row was between where Brudenell Avenue and Brudenell Street led off Hyde Park Road.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

The first street I lived on (my house not pictured but basically identical to these) in Leeds - Brudenell Mount






And out the back:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

Well here is the bloody google street view anyway!  It was one of the houses on this row.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Here's the flat I have just moved from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Here's today's view






Not a lot has changed, really.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

It amazing how urban areas remain almost static for very long periods of time.  I'll have a look at my home town and where I used to live to see what changes occurred.  I know one will be huge as it used to be farmland in the past.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

Right then - back to my home town, or at least the bit of it I moved to when I was about 7 years old - Elm Tree Farm:






That farm was demolished to make way for the fucking CofE primary school I had the misfortune of going to.

This was the view on Bishopton Road West in August 1961 - just farmland with the odd building.  The train is passing the cross junction at the bottom of the picture below this where the rail line bisects Bishopton Road West (look for the humped-backed bridge).






And this is the aerial shot of the new estates in 1981. You can see the old rail line heading N-S in this picture, in the middle of the image.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm guessing you mean 1881 there?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

And I grew up in this village, long subsumed within Stockton on Tees - Norton.  This picture is from 1976, when I were a wee nipper.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm guessing you mean 1881 there?


 
Fuck off you bloody young whippersnapper!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The first street I lived on (my house not pictured but basically identical to these) in Leeds - Brudenell Mount
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My sister lived there


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fuck off you bloody young whippersnapper!


 

I was actually being serious....surely that photo isn't from 1981??


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> My sister lived there


 

How long ago? We might have been neighbours...or even housemates!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

And I still can't find a picture of my first school - Norton Board Primary School - which has always annoyed me.  It was built in 1872 presumably following the Education Act of that time, and had the old Boys and Girls buildings.  Demolished thirty years ago for a supermarket sadly, and it seems that no photos exist anywhere.  It was a brilliant school.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> How long ago? We might have been neighbours...or even housemates!



Early 90s


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was actually being serious....surely that photo isn't from 1981??


 
It was that year - the area was built over in the late 70s/early 80s.  I moved there in January 1980.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Early 90s


 
I was living there then too.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 6, 2013)

This led me to that site,






My mate's family were in one of these houses in 1911, all gone now (Bank)


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Early 90s


 

Nah, then.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was that year - the area was built over in the late 70s/early 80s.  I moved there in January 1980.


 
Forgot to mention - the comp school I went to (built in the 70s, slightly out of shot of the aerial photo) was partly built by my dad as he was a bricky.  Quite odd going to a school your dad built.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 17, 2013)

There's a cracking set of aerial photos of Leeds on this thread, they've been widely shared locally on facebook etc.

http://www.secretleeds.com/forum/Messages.aspx?ThreadID=4981

(sadly my bit isn't represented).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> There's a cracking set of aerial photos of Leeds on this thread, they've been widely shared locally on facebook etc.
> 
> http://www.secretleeds.com/forum/Messages.aspx?ThreadID=4981
> 
> (sadly my bit isn't represented).


 
Those photos are great - thanks for posting the link.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 17, 2013)

secret leeds are ace


----------



## Bingo (Oct 18, 2013)

just got meself a copy of this badboy (not off amazon mind)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Round-About-Leeds-Villages-Elmete/dp/B000O3NMZ8


----------



## Bingo (Oct 21, 2013)

I too lived on Brudenell Mount, about 10 years ago... house next to a massive conifer. I now reside in sunny Armley right next to Gotts Park


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 21, 2013)

A friend who worked at the council fished a load of aerial photos from around 1980 out of the bins once and put them online - there's a few in this set:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielrobot/sets/72057594048827351

I've been in the city since 1989 and there's a few things on there which I remember but have since gone.

This one (big file) is nice as it still has the old Central Station viaduct in place - later Whitehall Road industrial estate and now on hold for eventual development as more offices and flats .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielrobot/2327060714/sizes/o/in/set-72057594048827351/


----------

